# Clueless and looking advice!



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

I am 38 and husband is 41. We have been TTC for 9 months with no success. We have met with GP, who was lovely, but a little too optimistic! I have had my initial bloods done (FSH low and progesterone 59). Husband is awaiting an apt at the Royal for semen analysis. I suppose we are getting very frustrated as to how slow everything is progressing. 

Financial we would struggle with private IVF costs, but wondered was going outside of the U.K. Eg Gennet/ reprofit a reasonable thing to do? 

We just feel very lost and don't really know how to speed everything up!

I would really appreciate any advice.

T


----------



## belfastgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Taz
Welcome to the crazy rollercoaster ride!  
I had my nhs go at the royal without any luck. Being in the same position as yourself we wondered how we would manage financially for a private go. We started looking at clinics abroad and we were well impressed. We decided due to cost that the ceczh republic would be best for us. After investigating a few of the clinics we finally decided to go to the Prague Fertility Centre.

I can honestly say I would recommend them totally, especially over the RFC, even if cost was no issue. I found the Royal treated me like a number where in Prague we were treated amazingly. Aside from that,  they seem to be so much further advanced technology wise as well.

Good luck in your decision and definitely trust your instinct. Any questions just give me a shout x


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Belfast girl, it's interesting that like you I had no fertilization with an icsi cycle at rvh andi have read this a few times now from other ladies. I already have a 3year old from a natural pregnancy so was floored with the result and the advice that my best option was donor sometimes I wonder I went to another clinic and tried my eggs would the outcome be different


----------



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

Thank you Belfastgirl. That is really helpful. The delay in everything is mind numbing. 

Did you go out and visit clinics or did you decide via online? How long did you have to go out for and how difficult was it? We are thinking that we hopefully will get a local referral, but in the waiting time plan to do a cycle overseas probably august/ September time. I don't want yo jump to that point, but am very aware of my age.

X


----------



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

And more importantly, what great news for you!!!


----------



## belfastgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Gemini
At the RVH we actually had normal IVF not ICSI as hubbys SA got the all clear. However in Prague they ICSI as standard howevero our embryologist was able to tell that when the semen and eggs were together it appeared that the sperm just seemed to stop or give up searching the egg out after a very short period of time. So looks like RVH didn't pick up on that issue.

Taz we pretty much decided through online and email chat with the clinic that we would go there. We did however fly out for a consultation with them so spent one night for that. For our actual full icsi cycle we were in Prague about 10 days as we got a good egg count and the clinic thought it best to take them to 5 days. 

Yes we always seem to be waiting don't we!? Stay positive and good luck xx


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Taz, just thought i'd jump on and recommend you have a look at Team Miracle in Cyprus. That's where I am having my treatment and there is a very high number of success stories coming from there at the mo. It's much cheaper than cycling in Ireland or UK and no waiting lists and you get a holiday thrown in as a bonus.  Good luck x


----------



## Taz29duffy (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks amber-ruby. It is great to hear positive stories and hope. I guess we are just not sure what our next steps are. Do we pay for tests locally or just jump on the overseas boat It is all terribly confusing!


----------



## belfastgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey Taz 
I had my tests all done at kingsbridge on the lisburn road. It wasn't the cheapest but obviously easier than flying back out to get them done at the clinic.


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

I had the tests done at origin on Belmont Road x


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm another like yourself was rather impatient, after 5 attempts in Ireland both north and south and all private and no pregnancy I tried my last attempt at reprofit, I had a cycle of their mini ivf which has resulted in my baby daughter, I then had one left on the freezer which I went over and got transferred end of January and am now currently nearly 5 weeks pregnant, I'm definitely up for recommending reprofit and have done to 3 people who are now currently pregnant also, I know it seems daunting, I could t even get on a bus to Belfast before let alone fly to Prague and have a doctor fiddle me bits lol, so feel free to message me and I can message you back or call you  xx


----------

